# What to do?



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> Holy fuck I managed to get all of my paperwork done in one morning and was able to sneak some 2 y/o paper in and got into uni



Congrats *hugs* ^__^


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> Holy fuck I managed to get all of my paperwork done in one morning and was able to sneak some 2 y/o paper in and got into uni


Congratulations! =D


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Let's turn this into a hug thread >

(Evil INFP intentions)


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

strayfire said:


> Let's turn this into a hug thread >
> 
> (Evil INFP intentions)


I shall rule thworld ... with love >;D Muahahahahaahah >

Be warned. You shall feel loved. YOU ALL SHALL FEEL LOVED! MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHHAHAHA >


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I shall rule thworld ... with love >;D Muahahahahaahah >
> 
> Be warned. You shall feel loved. YOU ALL SHALL FEEL LOVED! MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHHAHAHA >


Rape @Morfinyon with affection and cuddlesssss!!!

>


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

strayfire said:


> Rape @_Morfinyon_ with affection and cuddlesssss!!!
> 
> >



Let's keep it consensual Muahhahahaha > 
Feel the love Morphy. FEEL THE LOVE!! MUAHHAHAHAHA >


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@Morfinyon Nice!


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Let's keep it consensual Muahhahahaha >
> Feel the love Morphy. FEEL THE LOVE!! MUAHHAHAHAHA >


I consent to wanting to give Morfy hugs.

All the consent I need >


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

owo`?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

strayfire said:


> I consent to wanting to give Morfy hugs.
> 
> All the consent I need >


Meh, you both have an agreed upon safe word in case it is too much hugging for Morfy, right?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

strayfire said:


> Work towards your goal. Whatever that is. This is a big Skyrim.


Agreed. Who remembers playing Skyrim and the first dragon is the most intimidating? Once you conquer that dragon, killing other dragons becomes almost routine (except the last one). So once you are able to acclimate to your situation, and "conquer your first dragon," other problems you face later in life will not be as challenging or troublesome. I guess there will always be a few Alduin's placed throughout your life too. But don't worry about that for now.


----------

